# Snow suit? Rain suit? Need advice!



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Ooo,I didn't know you could get snow suits! What a great idea, I hate getting those balls off. Never seen any for sale in England,we don't probably get enough snow here although we are predicted a lot of snow this winter.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

I saw a "coverall" recently in a Cabela's hunting catalog. I thought it would be great for walking in the woods and keeping burrs and debris out of Rocco's coat! I haven't bought one, though. They are pricey, but a trip to the groomer to get out burrs would be as well!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

One source for great snowsuits, rainsuits, leg covers and other outerwear.
poodleit ? Rain coats for dogs


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

sah said:


> Has anyone ever dressed their spoo in a snow suit or rain suit? After dealing with a TON of snow balls last winter with my spoo Ben, I'm seriously considering a snow suit or rain suit for this winter. My questions:
> 1) Do they really work in keeping off the snow balls?
> 2) Ben is VERY warm blooded..should I use a 'snow suit' or 'rain suit'?
> 3) Is one brand better than another?
> ...


I KNEW Chagall's Mom would be posting here, as her Chagall has a seasonal wardrobe that people would envy!!!!!


----------



## TheBandit (Jun 17, 2013)

I am having 4 legged fleece jammies made to help combat the snow balls this winter. I have one pair now that work rather well, but they were made for a lab mix not a spoo so the legs are a wee bit short.


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

*Snowsuit.*

















Kansas in his Muttluks reversible snowsuit. Great for keeping the snowballs off.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I love the look of those poodleit snow suites! I would get one but I live in Florida. And actually, when I took the Pandabear to my Dad's last winter, the windchill was in the 20's and Panda loved it. I was freezing but he was leisurely moseying around while on walks like he didnt notice the weather at all. And he was naked. :shock:
He does not have a lot of coat.


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

spoo novice said:


> I saw a "coverall" recently in a Cabela's hunting catalog. I thought it would be great for walking in the woods and keeping burrs and debris out of Rocco's coat! I haven't bought one, though. They are pricey, but a trip to the groomer to get out burrs would be as well!


Do you know what they are called at Cabela's? I looked at their website but couldn't find it. Thanks!!
sah


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

lindasdoggrooming said:


> View attachment 88322
> 
> 
> View attachment 88330
> ...


So are you pleased with the Muttluks snowsuit? Is it hard to get on and off? The Muttluks are what I've been considering buying but wanted to get someone's opinion who has actually used it. Does Kansas get too hot when wearing it? Thanks for any info you can give me!
sah


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

TheBandit said:


> I am having 4 legged fleece jammies made to help combat the snow balls this winter. I have one pair now that work rather well, but they were made for a lab mix not a spoo so the legs are a wee bit short.


Do you have any pictures?
Thanks
sah


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> One source for great snowsuits, rainsuits, leg covers and other outerwear.
> poodleit ? Rain coats for dogs


Thanks. I'll check it out. Have you used these?
sah


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Lilah & Jasper each have their own Hurtta overall. They also have a fleece lining available for added protection from cold. I like it because if it is mild weather but wet, they can wear them without the lining. Lilah is wearing an older model in the pic - the legs of the overall really do go all the way down to her paw contrary to what is shown here. Jasper has the newer all black version.

http://www.hurttacollection.com/en/pro-en/products/rainwear/outdoor-overall/


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Lilah & Jasper each have their own Hurtta overall. They also have a fleece lining available for added protection from cold. I like it because if it is mild weather but wet, they can wear them without the lining. Lilah is wearing an older model in the pic - the legs of the overall really do go all the way down to her paw contrary to what is shown here. Jasper has the newer all black version.
> 
> Hurtta Collection Outdoor overall


Thank you SO MUCH! Especially knowing that the legs go all the way down to the paw. I've been wondering about that because that's the total reason for getting one of these...to keep repel the snowballs!! So obviously, you (and Lilah and Jasper) like these overalls?
Thanks again!
sah


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Lilah & Jasper each have their own Hurtta overall. They also have a fleece lining available for added protection from cold. I like it because if it is mild weather but wet, they can wear them without the lining. Lilah is wearing an older model in the pic - the legs of the overall really do go all the way down to her paw contrary to what is shown here. Jasper has the newer all black version.
> 
> Hurtta Collection Outdoor overall


Thank you SO MUCH! Especially knowing that the legs go all the way down to the paw. I've been wondering about that because that's the total reason for getting one of these...to repel the snowballs!! So obviously, you (and Lilah and Jasper) like these overalls?
Thanks again!
sah


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

sah said:


> Thank you SO MUCH! Especially knowing that the legs go all the way down to the paw. I've been wondering about that because that's the total reason for getting one of these...to keep repel the snowballs!! So obviously, you (and Lilah and Jasper) like these overalls?
> Thanks again!
> sah


Yes, we like them. Lilah, from day one, has never been bothered by wearing the suit. Jasper was unsure at first, but now knows that it means we are going outside to do something fun. The overalls do make a noise from the waterproof material when they walk but I don't mind it and it helps me to know where they are in the woods. The dogs are too much into being outside to be bothered by it either.

All that being said, I bought these overalls before I knew about the poodleit site. The advantage to the poodleit suit is that it is custom made and tailored for the structure of your dog. I do have the pee pants/splash guards for L&J 
Products ? poodleit They wear these more often than the overalls, especially when getting their raw meaty bones to enjoy. I also have ordered snoods from poodleit on more than one occasion and each poodle has their own custom protective collar. I can't say enough good things about poodleit


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

We have the rain suit from poodleit and we love it. Nickel wears it in the snow and on the beach. He can still run and catch a frisbee while wearing that suit and it's not matting up his hair.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

*Cabelas dog coveralls*



sah said:


> Do you know what they are called at Cabela's? I looked at their website but couldn't find it. Thanks!!
> sah


Go to Cabelas.com and click on the hunting section, then on the dog apparrel. The item is Hurtta America Outdoor Dog Coveralls #IK-660767


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I am a seamstress and made a custom fit suit for my 27" spoo Dexter. It looks like the poodlit ones. Dexter gets allot of use in the winter. He gets real excited when I take it out and its VERY light and easy to put on ......and no snowballs!! I used a double heavy nylon lining. I wouldn't line it with fleece or anything...I am afraid it may cause matts that way. Also it would get too hot for him. We live in Canada on the east coast so its VERY windy and cold in the winter. But Dex loves the snow and doesn't seem to get cold at all. Perhaps if we went on a long hike I would make a thinsulate type of lining for it. Oh and by the way I changed the pattern so that there is not a big wide opening at the hind end. that's where he gets allot of snowballs too. Mmmmm come to think of it, he grew so much I hope it still fits.


----------



## TheBandit (Jun 17, 2013)

sah said:


> Do you have any pictures?
> Thanks
> sah



Clients


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

Sah,
It is great for when it is really cold or for the wet snow. It is easy to get on, the velcro is on the back they step in. But I do wish there was elastic around the legs so they could move a little easier. But for the money it is affordable. I have one for Kansas and one for my pit who gets really cold. Poodleits coats look wonderful but over $400 I think just not in my price range. I have four dogs and they also have coats for our weather in Canada
Linda


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I am going to try to post a video. Its not the one I wanted...Im afraid my hubby may have deleted the good one. I had one where he was using the potty and playing in the deep snow and showed the hood but cant find it now. I hope this works and I cant believe how much he grew since last winter...Ill be making another for sure. Oh and BTW this is custom fit and it only cost me about $80 for the materials.  I could of prettied it up with a decal or his name....next time..


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202084586817877&notif_t=video_processed


----------



## PoodlesinSpace (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow I love these spoo rain snow suits, I never even knew they existed. I see some spending in my future as we live in a very rainy and sometimes snowy city in Canada.

Just wanted to add my 0.02$ in regards to how to get the snow balls off your poodles legs I have devised two solutions over the years,
1. get an empty juice mug fill with warm not hot water and insert one leg at a time and watch them all melt off

2. my dogs favorite way is to turn on fireplace, lay down towels, instruct snowy poodle to lay down... melted!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

*Rocco's new rainsuit!*

Just got Rocco a new rainsuit from BaxterBoo. Check out that site. They have a lot of 40% off sales. I just put it on him and snapped the pic (the angle is bad, so he looks like he has a big head and smaller than he is) . 
He wasn't too sure at first, but decided it was o.k. It will be great when it is pouring rain or snowing. 
I think I will take him out in the woods with it when it gets cold. 
Rocco is almost 8 months old, about 22 inches at the shoulder, and 40 lbs. I bought a size 24s and I think it fits well. If he grows a little more, it will still be fine.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

What are snowballs? This Texas girl has NO idea what that is!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Love him, love the raincoat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Peyto'sMum (Sep 21, 2013)

Great thread! We've just spent hours playing out in foot and a half snow and poor Petyo was covered in snowballs. Took equally as long to get them out and dry him off. I really like the Poodleit suits but I too think they're a bit overpriced. The muttluks may be a good compromise. Though with Peyto only being 5 1/2 months it may be premature to get a suit as he'll out grow it pretty quick. Maybe next year.


----------

